
Six Reasons to Stick with Your Startup: Survival Stories from the Trenches - theforay
http://www.readwriteweb.com/readwritestart/2009/07/reasons-to-stick-with-your-sta.php
======
DenisM
Bunch of "we toughed it out!" stories. Of course, coming from people who did
survive. For all we know there could be hundred times as many people who put
just as much effort into it and did not survive to tell their story.

Whether to stick or not should depend on careful, thoughtful analysis, not
this kind of stories.

